# bricked but don't know how



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

So I woke up today and my phone just will not turn on. I can't get in to the fastboot recovery. I was rooted, but did not have any mods or stock applications removed. I've had random reboots everyday since getting the phone. Any clue on what could have happened, could just being rooted have caused this? Verizon will replace this right?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

If your rooted your warranty is void. You need to plug it in and try a couple battery pulls while plugged in, if they get it to turn on after you warranty it and see its rooted they will charge you. There has to be something we can do, they don't just die....oh and there's no way just being rooted could cause this.


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Root would not cause ur phone to not properly boot. But however the poster above is incorrect hardware does go bad, how long u have had it doesnt matter hardware does go bad sometimes with no.warning. I would do as states try a few battery pulls and see if u can get it to boot.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

tried many battery pulls. the charging light doesn't turn on when plugged in to the wall, but i get a white light when plugged in to the computer


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

Fate0n3 said:


> Root would not cause ur phone to not properly boot. But however the poster above is incorrect hardware does go bad, how long u have had it doesnt matter hardware does go bad sometimes with no.warning. I would do as states try a few battery pulls and see if u can get it to boot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


thanks for the suggestion. been trying that one for awhile and its a no go. hopefully it doesnt work for verizon either. the random reboot problem was worse on this phone than my thunderbolt so i think its time to get a new one


----------



## Afarell (Sep 23, 2011)

Daimoncode said:


> So I woke up today and my phone just will not turn on. I can't get in to the fastboot recovery. I was rooted, but did not have any mods or stock applications removed. I've had random reboots everyday since getting the phone. Any clue on what could have happened, could just being rooted have caused this? Verizon will replace this right?


I had the exact same problem. I rooted the phone (everything went perfect) but then the phone started rebooting randomly (mostly when I plugged it in to charge for the night), soon enough the boot woul fail due to some crc error during boot and after trying a couple times (battery out, or repeated try again cycles) the phone would come back and boot properly. After a couple of weeks of this it finally became a hard brick where the phone would not even turn on. Now I'm somewhat hesitant to try to root again...


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Afarell said:


> I had the exact same problem. I rooted the phone (everything went perfect) but then the phone started rebooting randomly (mostly when I plugged it in to charge for the night), soon enough the boot woul fail due to some crc error during boot and after trying a couple times (battery out, or repeated try again cycles) the phone would come back and boot properly. After a couple of weeks of this it finally became a hard brick where the phone would not even turn on. Now I'm somewhat hesitant to try to root again...


Couple of weeks???? The phone just turned two weeks old yesterday! You've had the problem from launch day?


----------



## Afarell (Sep 23, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Couple of weeks???? The phone just turned two weeks old yesterday! You've had the problem from launch day?


Yeah, I bought it on launch day and the first thing I did when I got home was rooting the phone


----------



## sk8tingusmc (Sep 12, 2011)

Daimoncode said:


> tried many battery pulls. the charging light doesn't turn on when plugged in to the wall, but i get a white light when plugged in to the computer


I had similar problem. Does charging light come on when you plug in only with battery out? If so see if computer asks for OMAP drivers. In my case the internal storage corrupted, couldn't format, and must have wiped entire phone. I had no bootloader at all, and only got charging light by plugging into computer with no battery inserted.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Got my original bionic on launch day. It also had reboots since day 1. Then it started overheating and had charging issues. It was not rooted.

Exchanged at vzw and have not had similar issues. New bionic is rooted and bootstrapped and still running perfect.

I bet the number of lemons is greater on new devices as the factory needed a warm up.

Like when you make pancakes and the first few suck.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"mwep said:


> Got my original bionic on launch day. It also had reboots since day 1. Then it started overheating and had charging issues. It was not rooted.
> 
> Exchanged at vzw and have not had similar issues. New bionic is rooted and bootstrapped and still running perfect.
> 
> ...


Haha. My first device took a crap this past Sunday. Had one or two random reboots the first week. But nothing horrible. Then sunday night it got really hot. Cpu spy was showing it stuck at 1ghz. Would not throttle down. Finally it shut off some time during that night. Next morning it would only boot into the stock recovery. I couldn't even do an SBF restore. Got data and boot errors so I could never make it past the first flash in RSDlite. Took it to verizon the next morning. Said I was the 3rd phone to come back for similar issues. The new device they gave me was confirmed from a different batch....at least they said so. Havent had any probs with this one.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

"BootAnimator said:


> Haha. My first device took a crap this past Sunday. Had one or two random reboots the first week. But nothing horrible. Then sunday night it got really hot. Cpu spy was showing it stuck at 1ghz. Would not throttle down. Finally it shut off some time during that night. Next morning it would only boot into the stock recovery. I couldn't even do an SBF restore. Got data and boot errors so I could never make it past the first flash in RSDlite. Took it to verizon the next morning. Said I was the 3rd phone to come back for similar issues. The new device they gave me was confirmed from a different batch....at least they said so. Havent had any probs with this one.


Was your return almost too easy? Like they knew a bunch would be coming back?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"mwep said:


> Was your return almost too easy? Like they knew a bunch would be coming back?


Funny you should say that because the rep I showed the phone to was training somebody new. Literally the only words out of my mouth to him were "im having some problems with my phone". He took the phone from me and without asking what kind of problems or even looking at it, he immediately just told the trainee "let me show you how to process a D.O.A". So yeah...they mustve known there were going to be issued.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

They appeared to look up my serial and promptly offered me a new device.


----------

